# Ink Drawing in Progress (;



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

the saddle/pad is not sitting on the back. thats the only issue i see


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i didn't even notice the saddle pad haha, i think it looks wonderful! especially for ink! my only thing that i caught was the woman's lower leg looks a little off. maybe her ankle? other then that it looks great to me


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks a bunch! After looking, that's not the same photo as I used for reference, I used the poster photo of Charolette and Valegro from the November 2012 issue of Horse Illustrated. I haven't found it on the internet anywhere. If you look at the photo, the saddle pad does actually come off the withers like that. EDIT: This is the biggest version I could find; http://www.horse-today.de/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/5500-DujardinC_Olym12kh_7433-601x400.jpg

Has anyone ever used that liquid ink and a dip pen? What would be the best technique to use on it?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Can't wait to see progress pics!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Fix the shoulder angle, if he were to put his leg back down he'd have a straight up and down shoulder

Something with his (horse) elbow looks off..round off his stifle, it's a little pointy.

Looks good though!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Also..try to draw the seat of the saddle closer to the line of the back of the horse, very little gap. If you look, it's like the horse you drew has 6" back pad on. Getting rider and saddle to look right on a horse when drawing is pretty difficult, and I think that might help
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

did anyone look at her reference picture in the link? the horse is pretty pointy, the saddle and pad are up and the shoulder is pretty straight. not saying it wouldn't look a smidge better if fixed, but it does look like the reference photo.


----------



## PasoFinoPower (Nov 5, 2012)

*mindblown*


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Finished! Inked all of it in one night! Very tedious and frustrating, but I got it done, just in time, because it's due tomorrow morning. 









Scanning the ink one now...


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)




----------

